# Is this DP? :(



## tojoweeman (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, so recently I have been getting really bad Anxiety. My symptoms aren't like normal Anxiety, that's why I think it's DP. I don't suffer from Panic attacks allot. I just constantly 24/7 feel extreamly tired and strange as if everything I do, I'm not actually doing if that makes sense. I don't think this is full blown DP because people explain DP as being so bad that you hate to look in the mirror because you don't think it's you. I am so scared if I have DP because by the looks of it, it's permanent. As I write this now I feel my anxiety building up and up with the thought of it! Please help guys! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

tojoweeman said:


> Hello, so recently I have been getting really bad Anxiety. My symptoms aren't like normal Anxiety, that's why I think it's DP. I don't suffer from Panic attacks allot. I just constantly 24/7 feel extreamly tired and strange as if everything I do, I'm not actually doing if that makes sense. I don't think this is full blown DP because people explain DP as being so bad that you hate to look in the mirror because you don't think it's you. I am so scared if I have DP because by the looks of it, it's permanent. As I write this now I feel my anxiety building up and up with the thought of it! Please help guys! Thanks so much!


Well its hard to say cause you didnt describe any symptoms you have really. If you go to the just getting started page or whatever they have a list of symptoms of DP/DR that you can compare to.

Good Luck!

- Jayden


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

If you do have DP, it's not permanent. We barely hear from the people who've recoverd. Probably 'cause they've forgotten about this site or never wanna see it again haha. But everyone says we WILL recover... so don't stress too much. Stress only intensifies it. 
If you had this disorder, you'd know. Let's hope you don't have it. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## tojoweeman (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright thanks very much for the replies! My symptoms are like: I wake up in the morning and instantly feel tired and begin to worry about DP, I also feel extreamly alone, even though I have told my whole family I have anxiety problems and they support me fully and ask me how I am getting along and how I'm feeling etc but I don't think they understand how bad I actually feel! I also get pretty bad eye sight and sore haeds when I'm worrying about DP and anxiety. It's just I keep crying and hating myself for getting this even though I can't help it. I keep thinking to myself, why me? I still live my life almost the same as I used to before I felt like this but everything is a struggle and everything is kind of half hearted.

So now I have 6 weeks off work, I am going to get to the gym everyday because I am slightly overweight and apparently working out and losing weight can help stop DP, or so the internet says... I also have an obsession of going on the internet and searching for other people who have this and anxiety and it is doing me no favours because I get so worked up at not finding identical symptoms that I start to think I'm going insane and then the panic just starts again and again... I wish I could just feel normal again, that is all I ask...

Ah well, on the positive side, I see that you guys on this forum all seem very nice and helpful! I hope we can all get rid of this one day!

Thanks very much!


----------



## Xawfish (Jul 7, 2011)

Dont worry I suffer from severe anxiety and DP isnt something you should be worrying over. Anxiety and DP are connected alot of people get DP to some extent for example in the brief climax of a panic attack. Normally it doesnt get stuck that way unless u smoke pot or take other drugs or witness/experiance something so ultimatly tragic and distressing.

Just remember the internet is full of pessimists most people write and post negative things, I should know Im pretty pessimistic and i complain, rant and get frustarted and vent negatives over the internet.

Your not mad and your doing the right thing by exercising, Im trying the same route unfortunatly it never seems like its helping but hopefully years of it will pay off and if not at least your body will be in shape.


----------

